# Not Buying Ammo at Dick's Anymore



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Last three times I was there, they took my ID and scanned it into the computer. Was at Walmart today and picked up some ammo, didn't have to show ID. When I buy at Gander Mountain, never get carded there either. I think at this point, I'm no longer going to buy ammo from Dick's. I'm sure some day all ammo seller's will be required to scan our ID's, but I hope not. Am I over reacting or do you feel the way I do that our ammo purchases shouldn't require ID to be scanned and logged. I don't buy in huge quantities, just a few boxes at a time, if that.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I have had to show my drivers license at Walmart before to buy ammo. I don't like showing it neither....


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Showing your ID is to verify that you are 18 years or older, for them to legally sell you ammo. However what Dick's are doing are not good. They are basically creating a database and keeping track of who is buying what ammo and how much. Something to do with market research but it could also easily turn into keeping track on you. So if I am buying ammo and someone actually scan my ID they can keep their ammo. I got lots of other places to buy from. Plus Dick's is not cheap at all.


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

Gander keeps all your firearms records in their system in addition to the federal and state requirements. 
They also have threatened their employees with loosing their jobs if not cooperating with ATF eventhough no warrant or justified investigation was on going concerning a private citizens purchase. I do not recall the specifics and do not frequent GM. I never did like their prices anyhow.


----------



## Batman (Dec 22, 2012)

Who the f**k shops there anyway? Their prices are always more than anywhere else. Half the time their s**t doesn't have a price on it and customer service is ok at best. Once they pulled that knee jerk reaction after the CT massacre, I banned them for life.

People, we have to start fighting for what we want. The other side is and they're winning. Not buying anything from places like this makes a difference and helps our voice be heard.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey thats the free market at work. If thats the way they wanna do business then I will take my business else where and let that "free market" work for me! They have to understand they are competing for my dollars and that they arent the only game in town...I have other options! Ill just decline the purchase and tell them I have changed my mind and ask them if they have a particular competitor they prefer I make my purchases from.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Mayhap y'all should consider ...loading your own...........


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Showing and scanning an ID are definitely two different things. I suggest you look for new places to shop. It's getting harder to stay off radar though.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

I will not buy from them either.. We don't need someone pinning a crime on us because we bought a certain kind of ammo..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We should avoid Dicks for any purchases. They joined Obama in pulling the weapons from their store
Not a dime to Dicks IMO for anything.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Dicks...'nuff said.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm not buying ANYTHING from Dick's anymore. Matter of fact, I sent my Discount Buyer's Club Card to them this morning with a note why.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We should avoid Dicks for any purchases. They joined Obama in pulling the weapons from their store
> Not a dime to Dicks IMO for anything.


Yep. Won't be back in Dicks for a long, long time.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Went by there this evening on the way home from work. The one locally is still selling guns...but as directed by corperate, they pulled all the AR-15's and P-Mags they had and have them in back waiting further direction from the head office. Neither one of the guys that work that counter were happy about the move and were actually pretty pissed! The ammo they had though was cleaned out unless you wanted shotgun ammo. But their prices have always been too high and easy to beat just walking across the parking lot! Just reporting what I saw here locally...


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

why would you shop at corporate giants dicks and walmart? How about supporting local gun stores? You might be surprised that the prices are the same or less and you would be supporting your local economy. Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

mvan70us said:


> why would you shop at corporate giants dicks and walmart? How about supporting local gun stores? You might be surprised that the prices are the same or less and you would be supporting your local economy. Seems like a no brainer to me.


Hmm gee, maybe it depends where a person lives and what is available. Maybe any local shops, if there are any left doesn't have any ammo I'm looking for in stock. Seem's like a "no brainer" to me you go where you can find what you're looking for. Duh.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree, no more Dick's.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

mvan70us said:


> why would you shop at corporate giants dicks and walmart? How about supporting local gun stores? You might be surprised that the prices are the same or less and you would be supporting your local economy. Seems like a no brainer to me.


Perhaps there aren't any local gun stores to buy from? Or they are already sold out and Wal-Mart is the only place with what you are looking for?


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

I love them scanning IDs, great idea.
It will make no differentiation between a person buying 2000 rounds of .223 (obviously a nut job) and a person buying 4 bricks of .22 (also 2000 rounds).
If I sound sacrcastic, I am.
Its total BS that they do this, but I believe that it is our future.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

so you're saying Dicks is full of Dicks?


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

yzingerr said:


> I love them scanning IDs, great idea.
> It will make no differentiation between a person buying 2000 rounds of .223 (obviously a nut job) and a person buying 4 bricks of .22 (also 2000 rounds).QUOTE]
> 
> How is buying 2000 .223 "obviously a nut job" ?
> ...


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

I buy from the local true value. No ID required for ammo if you look old enough. And I do.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

For the first time in a long time I got carded a Wallyworld and at 66+ years it wasn't age he was worried about. Foirst problem was young clerk and I made if worse and got stupid and responded that the 22lr purchase was for a pistol. Then it dawned on me that most of what I've purchased over the past couple of years is an occasional box of 30 carbine. Apparently had I responded rifle, I would not have been carded. Any way, don't know how many do this, but other than an occasional box of Federal Premium 147gr JHPs for the 9mm that I have to do online, I always pay in cash. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

jrclen said:


> I buy from the local true value. No ID required for ammo if you look old enough. And I do.


Thanks for making me feel old buddy! I remember back in the day that was where we went to purchase our ammo most of the time. Bass Pro and Cabelas hadnt been invented yet and neither were Super Wally Worlds. I wished the local Ace Hardware still sold ammo much less guns! Man the number of days I stopped off there on the way home from school and picked up a couple of 50 round boxes of 22 rim fire...


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> Hmm gee, maybe it depends where a person lives and what is available. Maybe any local shops, if there are any left doesn't have any ammo I'm looking for in stock. Seem's like a "no brainer" to me you go where you can find what you're looking for. Duh.


There are no local gun shops in eastern iowa?....thats too bad. Ok keep shopping at wally


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

bobbybill said:


> Nonsense! A store is a store. Big or small, a store employing local folks, paying local taxes, using local utilities, etc. - is supporting the local economy simply by existing in the local economy. Those employees are our neighbors, customers, and tax-payers? If you don't like a store for some reason fine, but don't say stupid stuff like "corporate giants" as if that should have any bearing upon our purchasing. Nitwit thinking is why the blue states are killing this nation by electing the wrong people and supporting the wrong causes. We need to all start thinking instead of acting like hollow-headed blue state nimrods.


whoa easy there cowboy..Imo its better to buy from the little guy. But hey this is America you can buy wherever you want nitwit.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Thanks for making me feel old buddy! I remember back in the day that was where we went to purchase our ammo most of the time.


I hear you. We're lucky to still have that in our small town. Lots of the small town hardware stores are gone but ours is going strong. They have a very nice selection of guns, ammo, bows, ice fishing stuff, you name it. And if they don't have the model you want in stock, they will order it for you.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Man that must be golden to be able to get old style home town customer service like that these days. It seems to be quiet the rarity.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

When I lived in southern WI I shopped a lot 
at Gander...both Oak Creek and Kenosha.
[Prior to 2005]
I always left satisfied.....and don't shop one now,
so maybe things have changed.

Dick's has been here [TN] for 4yrs or so at the new mall
but every time I go in to the gun/ammo dept I can never
get any help.....especially if the [only 1] clerk is selling
a gun.....it seems to take forever, and I am usually just
shopping for bricks of .22lr......I don't go there anymore.

Academy opened locally, near Dick's, in September and 
has put a royal hurting on Dick's here.
Now, if only Academy would get some .22lr bricks......
[I load the rest that we shoot]


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My hardware couldn't get the XDs 45 for me


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Pulling guns and mags from shelves, gouging wallets,
suspending online gun sales, scan/ record ID, 
caving to the anti-gunners, back-peddling on
your policies,......[Dicks,CTD,WWP.....]
It all matters to me, and I will and do avoid places like that.

Signs for no CCW......the same thing.....


----------



## brimstone (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We should avoid Dicks for any purchases. They joined Obama in pulling the weapons from their store
> Not a dime to Dicks IMO for anything.


I wrote a letter to Dick's letting them know that I would not be purchasing anything from them again on the day they announced they would be pulling weapons from their stores.

I also wrote all of my Senators and Congressmen telling them to stand strong on gun control. If you haven't done that, do it. The NRA website makes it easy to do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> Perhaps there aren't any local gun stores to buy from? Or they are already sold out and Wal-Mart is the only place with what you are looking for?


It is a sad day in America when there is a town with a WalMart but no local gun shop.

If there is such a place, there is an opportunity for a gun-loving capitalist.

I use the local gun shop. If he doesn't have it, he will get it.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

bobbybill said:


> IMO it is kind of you to extend me that privilege, I really appreciate it.


"But hey this is America you can buy wherever you want nitwit."---mvan70us

That wasn't even close to nice.......
and uncalled for.

If we can't be civil to each other on a friggin forum......
how are we gonna get along to survive ?


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

ozo said:


> "But hey this is America you can buy wherever you want nitwit."---mvan70us
> 
> That wasn't even close to nice.......
> and uncalled for.
> ...


Yes but unfortunately forums attract all kinds of people. I have just learned to ignore them as often as possible. They come on to forums and feel the need to insult others because their lives are so pathetic, it makes them feel better. Personally, I could give a rats ass if anyone approves or disapproves where I buy from.


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

ozo said:


> "But hey this is America you can buy wherever you want nitwit."---mvan70us
> 
> That wasn't even close to nice.......
> and uncalled for.
> ...


Did you read this entire thread? I was speaking/typing as i was spoken/typed to. billybob came on here and slammed my opinion. Childish maybe so, but if you come on here and call my opinion stupid or nitwit im bringing it right back at ya.


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> Yes but unfortunately forums attract all kinds of people. I have just learned to ignore them as often as possible. They come on to forums and feel the need to insult others because their lives are so pathetic, it makes them feel better. Personally, I could give a rats ass if anyone approves or disapproves where I buy from.


Really shawn? My life is pathetic? Hypocritical dont you think?


----------

